# Tbt



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I never do this throw back Thursday thing but I'm bored so here goes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sweet baby poos, hope you get bored more often so we can see more


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Sweet baby poos, hope you get bored more often so we can see more


Thank you
I hope everyone adds there own.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely little poos. Thank you


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWE!!!! tooo cute!!!!! love the jakey hiding his face one!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> AWE!!!! tooo cute!!!!! love the jakey hiding his face one!!


How old is she here? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly 9 weeks she was just a bit taller than my coffee cup


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous Jake in the first one and ickle baby Willow, oh then baby Oz! Cute!

Not to mention Lady and Molly!  Sometimes I wish I could go back for just a 5 minute puppy snuggle!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I love all of them. Here are my favorite baby poo moments. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Having two together was so sweet (not to mention the hard work!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> How old is she here?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She is 12 weeks old in this picture, it was taken the first week that we had her.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm a bit late to this, but this is baby Gandhi having a snooze on his first journey home when we picked him up:


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Couldn't help myself, this is Seymour as a pup pup on the day we got him home, bless he was sooo tired x


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph's first day home, 2days before Christmas!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby before she came home!!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Stela's first day home


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ruby before she came home!!


I LOVE Ruby!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> Stela's first day home


What a sweet baby  Is her tummy white?? Adorable!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Renee....yes her tummy is white. All these babies are sooo cute!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Stela12 said:


> Thank you Renee....yes her tummy is white. All these babies are sooo cute!!!


She's so cute love her!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly 8 weeks on the ride home from the breeders Such a snuggle 3lbs she was so tiny!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

TBH never heard of TBT... but it is fun.
Looking at pics of my pups turned up an interesting series of growth of Duncan, makes me remember why I love him  Teenagers 

(The shoes are his in the picture of Kiki ages 8 weeks hiding from the rain)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> TBH never heard of TBT... but it is fun.
> Looking at pics of my pups turned up an interesting series of growth of Duncan, makes me remember why I love him  Teenagers
> 
> (The shoes are his in the picture of Kiki ages 8 weeks hiding from the rain)


Inzi was such a cute puppy Love that first photo!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

All these beautiful baby poo's are making me broody! Heres Arlo at 8 weeks on the way home and one of Savannah at 3 weeks shes the one showing her belly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> TBH never heard of TBT... but it is fun.
> Looking at pics of my pups turned up an interesting series of growth of Duncan, makes me remember why I love him  Teenagers
> 
> (The shoes are his in the picture of Kiki ages 8 weeks hiding from the rain)


Wow Duncan has grown! Such cute baby poos we all had! (My last name was Duncan.) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Molly pocket from when she could fit in your pocket!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Molly pocket from when she could fit in your pocket!


Ya she could of she was only 3 lbs when we got her she was so small and with her little legs at night she looked like a gerbil out on a walk or a baby skunk


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly 8 weeks on the ride home from the breeders Such a snuggle 3lbs she was so tiny!


OMG Renee she was so tiny and so cute!!! Adorable!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tbt again. So me and my first dog 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG! The best picture ever! It would make a lovely postcard! Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Tbt again. So me and my first dog
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love it, fab print dress too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Love it, fab print dress too.


1970s fashion

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a darling photo!


----------

